# I'm looking for which model it is



## Petiq (2 mo ago)

Hello! I bought an old JOHN DEERE tractor which is missing the tractor model plates. Please help, do you know what the model is?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m thinking maybe a JD 830. Can you get a casting number from the motor? Model plate should be oncright side above front axle on frame


----------



## Petiq (2 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Мисля, че може да бъде JD 830. Можете ли да получите номер на отливка от двигателя? Табелката с модела трябва да е от дясната страна над предната ос на рамката


----------



## Petiq (2 mo ago)

I find the place where the plate used to be, above the front axle, but the plate is missing. There are remnants of rivets. The metal where it was is stamped with the number: 100985. Any idea what that number is?


----------



## Petiq (2 mo ago)

I find the place where the plate used to be, above the front axle, but the plate is missing. There are remnants of rivets. The metal where it was is stamped with the number: 100985. Any idea what that number is?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Some similar JD utility tractors have unit serial # etched into front support housing which may be the number 100985. I think this tractor was built for sales in European countries & if it has a 3 cyl I'll guess it's a model 820 or 920. I've never seen pre-cleaner on air cleaner mounted in front of instrument panel or fenders that resemble those type in your photo before now.


----------

